# Police Dispatcher Northeastern University



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Police Dispatcher*
Northeastern University 
in Boston, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 07/15/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety

*Police Dispatcher

About the Opportunity

SIGNING BONUS*

Position Description*
Dispatchers are assigned to the enhanced Communications Center to perform duties related to public safety communications, intelligence gathering, and emergency management operations. The Communication Center is the central nervous system of the police department and is staffed by Dispatch personnel 24/7. Dispatchers play a critical role linking callers in emergency and non-emergency situations to the appropriate resource in a calm, decisive, and courteous manner. Dispatchers also monitor all radio traffic, access control systems, security cameras, and fire alarms.

Click here to see what it means to be a member of the NUPD family.

Click here to see an overview of the University's comprehensive benefits package including educational incentives, comprehensive medical coverage, retirement plans, and fitness/wellness programs.

*Responsibilities (overview of job and responsibilities)*

Receive emergency and non-emergency telephone calls
Determine the nature, location, and priority of requests and dispatch appropriate resources in accordance with established procedure
Enter, update, and retrieve information from a variety of computer systems
Disseminate mass emergency notification alerts when necessary
Monitor radio traffic, security alarms, fire alarms, and video security cameras
Provide referral services and victim resources
Research, collect, analyze, document, and disseminate public safety intelligence
Undergo initial training and maintain knowledge through continuing education
Other duties as assigned
*Qualifications (mandatory job requirements)*

Mandatory Job Requirements

High School Diploma or GED equivalent
One or more years of relevant experience
A valid U.S. Driver's License
CJIS certification within six months of hire
APCO certification within six months of hire
Candidates must pass a criminal background check
Candidates will be subject to a drug test and psychological exam
Must currently possess, or must achieve within first three months; CPR (BLS/HCP) certification
Required Skills

Ability to multi-task, prioritize, and quickly synthesize information
Ability to remain calm, stay focused, and utilize sound judgement in rapidly evolving, stressful emergency situations
Excellent verbal and written communication skills
Strong computer skills, typing skills, and ability to learn new software
Excellent interpersonal skills and ability to work effectively with a wide variety of people
Has a professional phone manner and a service mentality
Is team and goal oriented
Ability to exercise discretion in handling confidential information
Work Environment & Physical Demands

This position is an essential personnel position which requires working in a variety of situations including during holidays, weekends, day/evening/night shifts, overtime, and in a state of emergency
Requires frequent phone-interactions with people, dealing with regular interruptions, periods of concentrated attention, handling multiple concurrent tasks, frequent deadlines, and the criticality of task success
Required to wear department issued uniform while on duty
Ability to sit or stand for extended periods of time
*Preferred Qualifications (N/A or ideal job requirements)*

Former dispatch or law enforcement experience strongly preferred
Call-taking experience preferred
Experience in a higher education setting preferred
*Position Type*

Safety and Security

*Additional Information*

Northeastern University is an equal opportunity employer, seeking to recruit and support a broadly diverse community of faculty and staff. Northeastern values and celebrates diversity in all its forms and strives to foster an inclusive culture built on respect that affirms inter-group relations and builds cohesion.

All qualified applicants are encouraged to apply and will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, religion, color, national origin, age, sex, sexual orientation, disability status, or any other characteristic protected by applicable law.

To learn more about Northeastern University's commitment and support of diversity and inclusion, please see www.northeastern.edu/diversity.

*To apply, visit https://northeastern.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/careers/job/Boston-MA-Main-Campus/Police-Dispatcher_R107052-1*jeid-bbe88e23f02422409ea563bae33bf74d








Northeastern is an Equal Opportunity/ Affirmative Action, Title IX educational institution and employer. Minorities, women, and persons with disabilities are strongly encouraged to apply.


----------

